# The Sherp Pro



## Sentry18

This thing is kind of cool.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

That thing looks awesome!


----------



## Tweto

How much, and where can I get one?

Where do you carry the spare tire?


----------



## Sentry18

Tweto said:


> How much, and where can I get one?
> 
> Where do you carry the spare tire?


Can you read Russian?

http://sherp.ru/

Ouch! They are about $60,000.


----------



## Pessimistic2

*Wow!!*

Boy would I like to have one of these for my BOL!!!! Wonder how long the waiting list is? Wonder if spare parts are available in the U.S.? Is it even available in the U.S.? Man, that thing would be great!! :woohoo:


----------



## SewingMachine

Giant skidsteer.

She aint goin fast.

But she's goin.


----------



## FrankW

Sentry18 said:


> Can you read Russian?
> 
> http://sherp.ru/
> 
> Ouch! They are about $60,000.


Much of that price will be in the tires, If I were to speculate I'd say between a quarter to a third of the vehicles price in tires.

Over size specialty tires like that can be several thousand dollars each (not counting mining super trucks where the tires are much more)

Frequent hard use will lead to tire replacement... = Will likely wind up as a toy for Oligarchs.


----------



## RedBeard

Ya but unlike a skidder they float. They are awesome!


----------

